# Farmers Almanac...Winter



## Don M. (Aug 21, 2022)

The Farmers Almanac has released it's predictions for this coming Winter.  It looks like much of the country may get a big break from global warming.

https://www.farmersalmanac.com/farmers-almanac-releases-an-extreme-winter-forecast-for-2022-23


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Aug 21, 2022)

My father in law was big on either the Farmer's Almanac or the Old Farmer's Almanac. Swore by one and hated the other. Claimed the zodiac signs were all wrong in one and he couldn't grow a decent crop. Not sure what the real reason was, as both never seemed to line up with what was in the sky. 

It's a guarantee there will be periods of snow, sleet, ice, warmer than normal temps, colder than normal temps... etc. That's just in my backyard.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 23, 2022)

They've predicted a cold,snowy winter for upstate NY and points North.
I think the opposite would be news.


----------

